# Wireless Audio or Wireless powered Speakers



## Dan Schneider (Oct 31, 2007)

I am trying to find an alternative to running cables from my outdoor system (inside a tiki bar) to our hot tub. As an easy fix, can anyone recommend a wireless amp or wireless speaker system? I see multiple options for outdoor systems and before I buy something , is there another option? I would love a wireless amp that I could put out of the elements and run speakers off of in the 50w to 100w RMS range. Anyone know of a system like this? I have also considered using an old receiver and a leap frog type wireless system but would prefer something that was designed to do what I want. Any ideas?

Thanks!!! Dan


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Nothing decent. Mostly toys.

Kal


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Audioengine AW1


----------



## bonehead848 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have tried wireless systems with very little luck. I dont remember the specific ones but they ended up going back. I finally buried the speaker wire and it has worked perfectly. It wasnt too hard.


----------



## wireos (Oct 6, 2009)

Instead you could better prefer wireless speakers is my suggestion. Wireless speakers can broadcast upto 150 feet through walls and it can virtually cover any sized home. (Not all wireless speakers does this)


----------

